# Applet-JSObject, Object kann nicht gecastet werden???



## Thanni (9. Feb 2004)

Hallo 


stehe da vor einem Problem
ein htmlframeset
- im einem frame ist das hauptapplet (im naviframe)
- im anderen frame sind mehrere kleine gleiche  applets(im mainframe)
ich habe nun versucht mit getapplet und appletkontext irgendwie vom hauptapplet an die anderen ranzukommen geht aber leider nicht
desshalb habe ich dann de möglichkeit mit dem JSObject von netscape probiert



```
import netscape.javascript.*;    //braucht man zusätzlich
import netscape.javascript.JSObject.*;

        JSObject anfang= JSObject.getWindow(this);        // window vom naviframe
        JSObject parent= (JSObject) anfang.getMember("top");    //window von der framesetdatei
        JSObject mainFrame=(JSObject)parent.getMember("mainFrame"); 
        JSObject document=(JSObject)mainFrame.getMember("document"); //maineFrame.document  
        JSObject applets=(JSObject)document.getMember("applets"); //maineFrame.document.applets 

        int anzAppls = ((Number) applets.getMember("length")).intValue(); //klappt, enthält richtige anzahl
```
somit bin ich also auf die andere seite gekommen und habe die applets erwischt... nun aber das problem

laut einigen beispielen im netz kann ich dann mit

```
IOApplet ioa;
        Object einApplet = applets.getSlot(0);    // 0 - 5 die 6 applets maineFrame.document.applets[0]
        ioa= (IOApplet)applet;                        //IOApplet ist meine Appletklasse
```
die einzelnen applets aus der sammlung holen und benutzen
aber leider funktioniert der cast nicht 
ich bekomme immer eine java.lang.ClassCastException
egal in was ich das object casten will.

selbst das müsste sogar schon gehen:
    ioa= (IOApplet)applets.getSlot(0);

habt ihr eine ahnung woran das liegen könnte bzw was ich falsch gemacht habe? achja meine applets sind alle japplets da ich swing benutze aber daran kanns glaube nicht liegen

bin eigentlich noch totaler java anfänger hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen

MfG Thanni


----------



## Thanni (9. Feb 2004)

sorry kleiner fehler


> ioa= (IOApplet)applet;


da muss natürlich

        ioa=(IOAplpet)einApplet;


hi


gruß Thanni


----------



## Thanni (10. Feb 2004)

guten Morgen

wisst ihr echt keinen rat?
...

muss ich wohl nen anderen weg finden wenn es den überhaupt gibt ...


gruß thanni


----------

